
How we built automated support at Kickstarter - selftext
https://kickstarter.engineering/how-we-built-automated-support-f2ea669252f
======
65827
I can see why you would want to spend as little time on support as possible
(and actually the goal is to improve your internal workflows, which the
article spends more time on) when your business model is founded upon taxing
scammers 5% and ignoring users.

Sorry for the snide post, I'm just 0/3 now on kickstarter projects. All
abandoned for years now, nothing delivered, no recourse, nobody cares,
kickstarter aggressively ignores. It's beyond stupid and completely
unsustainable.

------
detaro
Somehow " _Sassy_ " seems like a weird name for something that's supposedly
about " _a deep, fundamental empathy with their users_ "

------
dovdovdov
macro_name score

preorder_site 1.00

scam_projects 1.00

cc_chargeback 1.00

